# New guy question about a new pet



## Wrat (Jun 5, 2011)

The backstory: I took in a rescue bird a few weeks ago that will probably never fly again.
(The full story is here)

I hope to be getting him a roommate on Saturday at a local poultry swap. I've been doing a ton of research and homework since the wonderful world of pigeons fell unexpectedly into my lap, but I have some very basic questions I'm having trouble finding answers to on my own.

1) What should I do for the first few days with the new bird? Seems that if I just put her in the coop, she'll simply fly off the first time I go to feed them or change their water. 
2) On that note, how do I teach her that this is home now?
3) What can I reasonably expect for the first few days?

I ordered books on the subject, but they seem to be taking their sweet time getting here and I need this knowledge quickly. Please help a fledgling that's still pulling himself from the egg.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Wrat, I just read your other post, but rather than answer mulitiple ones, I will answer you on this thread. Well,for starters, a pigeon-dove blend if you can find it would be good to feed your new pigeon. It is made my Kaytee and I have been feeding my pigeons this snce 2004. I also add lentils, split green peas, small yellow pop corn, and brown rice...all raw of course. Not all piegons will accept all that I have presented here, but as a whole, most will. These items you can readily find at your supermarket.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

The first few days, make your pigeon comfortable and secure. Talk to him and make your presence know. You will make a friend in a pigeon in most cases by feeding him. Once he/she gets use to you, they will eat out of your hand. Do not make sudden moves. Remember that a pigeon will view your hand as another creature or entity and not part of you, so don't get discouraged. Patience is really the key...and time.

She will, in time, know that that is her new home. Pigeons are smart and will make "note" of her surroundings . 

Try not to expect too much from her the first few days. Pigeons have their own personalities, just like you and I have. Not every pigeon is the same. Again, time and patience are the factors you are working with.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

How big is your coop/cage? Is there an enclosed, shelter area too? If you have a separate cage you can put the two side by side at first, that is ideal. Else be careful, there may be some fighting (or not) right after the initial introduction. They should become very close shortly though. 
Talk to the folks who are selling the pigeons. Some keep their birds very tame, others could care less and their birds might be flighty. You should be able to find a nice, young, fairly tame bird, from a seller that knows about his or her birds. 
Be careful changing water etc. that that they don't slip out. They should settle in quickly. I would try to get a fancy breed of pigeon rather than a homer, as a homer may want to fly back to its original home. Most fancy breeds will settle to their new home quickly, within a couple weeks if not sooner. After it has settled in a few days, food is great for taming. Try handfeeding them, work slowly and they will soon trust you. When you feed them, try to feed them the same time each day. Use a particular whistle (or shake the can of food, or whatever) every time you feed them. They will associate the sound and time of day with food. Later on (after everyone has been settled in for a couple weeks) you can let them out hungry, then call them back into the coop with your food signal. 
BTW, you could always clip or pluck the outer flight feathers on one wing if you wanted to help make sure your newcomer wouldn't escape and fly off (the feathers will grow back by the summer moult anyway). This probably won't be necessary though. I think you are going to very much enjoy these birds!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

your bird you have now may not be so happy at first..or he may be in love from the get go..but of course the new bird will be not interested at first.. keep them seperate for a few weeks to make sure the new bird is not carrying a sickness to your cock bird, which brings me to a question..how do you know the sex?, either way if you get a hen it should work out..but make sure you ask the seller of the new bird if the bird has laid eggs before...if not then they are just guessing it is a hen..some hens are real easy to spot because they are so feminine looking for a pigeon..but others are hard to know..so be sure you get what it is your after..a hen.. after the quarantine period you can let them see each other from seperate quarters .. then let them out together in a nutral area which will keep fighting down..and of couse be safe so they can not fly outside. good luck and please show some pics of the new sweetie.


----------



## Wrat (Jun 5, 2011)

Woodnative said:


> How big is your coop/cage? Is there an enclosed, shelter area too? If you have a separate cage you can put the two side by side at first, that is ideal. Else be careful, there may be some fighting (or not) right after the initial introduction. They should become very close shortly though.
> Talk to the folks who are selling the pigeons. Some keep their birds very tame, others could care less and their birds might be flighty. You should be able to find a nice, young, fairly tame bird, from a seller that knows about his or her birds.
> Be careful changing water etc. that that they don't slip out. They should settle in quickly. I would try to get a fancy breed of pigeon rather than a homer, as a homer may want to fly back to its original home. Most fancy breeds will settle to their new home quickly, within a couple weeks if not sooner. After it has settled in a few days, food is great for taming. Try handfeeding them, work slowly and they will soon trust you. When you feed them, try to feed them the same time each day. Use a particular whistle (or shake the can of food, or whatever) every time you feed them. They will associate the sound and time of day with food. Later on (after everyone has been settled in for a couple weeks) you can let them out hungry, then call them back into the coop with your food signal.
> BTW, you could always clip or pluck the outer flight feathers on one wing if you wanted to help make sure your newcomer wouldn't escape and fly off (the feathers will grow back by the summer moult anyway). This probably won't be necessary though. I think you are going to very much enjoy these birds!


The "coop" I have now is something I rebuilt out of a cage designed for crate training dogs. It measures four feet wide by two feet deep by three feet high. Inside I have a few platforms and walkways to accommodate my flightless rescue bird. I'm currently building an "addition" for it that will fit over the top and add about two feet to the overall height, designed for his new roommate to be able to take off and land without him getting himself in trouble. He can get about a foot and a half in the air ant three or four feet forward if he puts in a lot of effort, but I think it hurts him to do so because once he attempts it, he doesn't try again for several days. It's exactly enough to get out of the cage as it is when I have it opened up (it opens like a chest) but not enough to survive. (It broke my heart, but I trimmed his wings yesterday for his own safety, lest he elude me and end up in the belly of a stray cat or lucky hawk) Anyone that says feral pigeons are slow on foot is lying.

Anyway, I remodeled his cage a bit to allow me to fit a smaller cage I have inside so they can meet "face to face" with bars between them (after a quarantine period of course). If things are going well, I can simply open the door on the smaller cage and they can mingle at their own pace.

(if this plan of mine is flawed, by all means let me know.)


----------



## Wrat (Jun 5, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> your bird you have now may not be so happy at first..or he may be in love from the get go..but of course the new bird will be not interested at first.. keep them seperate for a few weeks to make sure the new bird is not carrying a sickness to your cock bird, which brings me to a question..how do you know the sex?, either way if you get a hen it should work out..but make sure you ask the seller of the new bird if the bird has laid eggs before...if not then they are just guessing it is a hen..some hens are real easy to spot because they are so feminine looking for a pigeon..but others are hard to know..so be sure you get what it is your after..a hen.. after the quarantine period you can let them see each other from seperate quarters .. then let them out together in a nutral area which will keep fighting down..and of couse be safe so they can not fly outside. good luck and please show some pics of the new sweetie.


I strongly suspect my Qetso is a male because of the mating calls he would issue to the pigeons that live on the roof next door (eye level to my second story bedroom where I treated his wounds for the first two weeks). I know it's hardly proof, but it's the best evidence I have to go on.

As a point of interest, though he walks, talks, acts and is shaped like the other feral rock doves that gather on that roof and fill my room with that beautiful cooing all day, there is one noteworthy difference... his feet are feathered. As I understand it, this suggests that he has some fancy blood in him already. Now I'm often looking for a similar marker in the other birds, and so far no luck. Seems my Qetso is one of a kind.


----------



## Wrat (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Wrat said:


> I'm currently building an "addition" for it that will fit over the top and add about two feet to the overall height, designed for his new roommate to be able to take off and land without him getting himself in trouble.
> 
> Anyway, I remodeled his cage a bit to allow me to fit a smaller cage I have inside so they can meet "face to face" with bars between them (after a quarantine period of course). If things are going well, I can simply open the door on the smaller cage and they can mingle at their own pace.
> 
> (if this plan of mine is flawed, by all means let me know.)


Make sure you get him a hen as a companion, to be sure that they get along and that the flighted bird doesn't become a bully.

It really helps to let them see eachother for a while. Then it can work to put the old bird in the new bird's cage/enclosure. This way the old bird doesn't get fussy about their territory being invaded.

btw, your bird is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Wrat (Jun 5, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> He's definitely a domestic bird. Looks like an Old German Owl.....
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_German_Owl
> Very cute


Oh, that's a pic of the new bird. I named her Ishtar.

This is the rescue bird:


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Wrat said:


>


He's definitely a domestic bird. Looks like an Old German Owl.....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_German_Owl
Very cute


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Just saw this thread again. Congrats on the new addition? Is it a hen? How are the two of them getting along?

That is neat that your original has some feathered feet. While in NYC this past Sunday I was enjoying looking at the ferals and their different characteristics. I saw one crested bird and a lot of neat colors. 

Keep us updated on their progress.


----------



## Wrat (Jun 5, 2011)

Woodnative said:


> Just saw this thread again. Congrats on the new addition? Is it a hen? How are the two of them getting along?
> 
> That is neat that your original has some feathered feet. While in NYC this past Sunday I was enjoying looking at the ferals and their different characteristics. I saw one crested bird and a lot of neat colors.
> 
> Keep us updated on their progress.


In an act of pure optimism, I'm calling the new bird a hen. I even named her Ishtar after the Babylonian fertility goddess who was often symbolized by a pigeon. Truth is, much like the guy I bought her from, I've got no idea.

She's still in quarantine, as per the advice in Vriens & Erskine's "Pigeons: a complete pet owner's manual". I'll let y'all know how their first meeting goes in a week and a half.

The feathered feet make me suspect there's a breeder in my area (Martinsburg) somewhere. Yesterday I spotted another feral on the neighbor's roof with feathered feet. Perhaps my Qetso was being visited by relatives?


----------

